# Correct wiring?



## zensome (24/9/17)

I purchased a speed controller from ebay that did not come with a wiring diagram, after a little research I have labelled where I think the wiring goes, could someone please confirm that this is in fact correct.

many thanks


----------



## evoo4u (24/9/17)

The connection setup is usually printed on the board near the connectors, like in this one which looks pretty similar:


----------



## bevan (24/9/17)

Looking on the pcb it shows a diagram for your connections, which looks like you've got right. Check yours for the same thing.
Edit: beat me to it @evoo4u


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (24/9/17)

What are you intending to run with this controller? I've been looking at some controllers on eBay to run the motion dynamics motor for my grain mill, MD controllers are out of stock unless you want the expensive one.

This was one that I saw.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## zensome (25/9/17)

Thanks, I should of taken it out of its enclosure and looked...... my wife sometimes says I am a little "special". 




FarsideOfCrazy said:


> What are you intending to run with this controller? I've been looking at some controllers on eBay to run the motion dynamics motor for my grain mill, MD controllers are out of stock unless you want the expensive one.
> 
> This was one that I saw.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.



I have a motor to agitate my HLT as it is the primary heat source for my mash tun but it runs a little too fast, this should help will let you know.

Cheers


----------

